# jebao gyre knock off



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

http://www.fish-street.com/jebao_wifi_cross_flow_pump_cp-40

thoughts??


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think that its horrible that one company puts in all that R&D and then some Chinese company creates a cheap knock off.

There seams to be a lack of moral compass now a days


who is getting them in Toronto and for how much?


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Agreed. Looks like it starts at $200. They apparently have a wifi version also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I can't believe they look exactly the same lol.. But, isn't maxspect a chinese company? If so, I understand patent and other legal issues are pointless when it's from North America to China, but if it's a chinese company as well.. Is there no protection?

On a side note I'm almost certain it's from the exact same factory, same material, and same staff probably . 

I think for that price point, I'd just grab a maxspect instead. The controller for the maxspect looks nicer!


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Jebao doesn't care about patents or anything along those lines. They will just sell as many of these as possible as quickly as possible and make as much cash as they can.
The end result falls upon the user(us), you can support companies who innovate and continue to bring out quality new products which break previous barriers and make our lives that much better or you can choose to support those who just steal other peoples ideas and add no intellectual property. 
The end result is the same either way, one of those companies will go out of business. 
The question you have to ask is which one would you rather see continue to support our hobby. If ecotech, tunze, hydor etc all go out of business do you think Jebao will continue to bring out ground breaking new products and really think outside the box? or just deliver basic stuff for cheap to make quick cash.

Another interesting thing I saw at a store recently was someone raving about Jebao dosing pumps and wave makers and showing pictures and videos on his Apple IPhone 6. I asked him why he had the Iphone 6 and not the knockoff version that was 1/3rd the price that does all the same things? He said he wanted a good phone that is reliable and will last a long time. I then asked him why he didn't think that way about his aquarium products and needless to say he shut up right away.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

FYI - I don't plan on buying this. Just thought it was interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

nc208082 said:


> Jebao doesn't care about patents or anything along those lines. They will just sell as many of these as possible as quickly as possible and make as much cash as they can.
> The end result falls upon the user(us), you can support companies who innovate and continue to bring out quality new products which break previous barriers and make our lives that much better or you can choose to support those who just steal other peoples ideas and add no intellectual property.
> The end result is the same either way, one of those companies will go out of business.
> The question you have to ask is which one would you rather see continue to support our hobby. If ecotech, tunze, hydor etc all go out of business do you think Jebao will continue to bring out ground breaking new products and really think outside the box? or just deliver basic stuff for cheap to make quick cash.
> ...


Here here! Well said man. 
That said I own 2 Gyres and I have to say that the build quality can't be much worse on these Jeabos but they probably are so people are going to be pretty disappointed in their decision to get one a year down the line. At least Maxspect has stood behind their shortcomings and corrects a few issues at no cost to their costumers. That's something you won;t see Jeabo do.....

I can understand people buying these cheap watermotion devices but I can't wrap my head around why anyone would trust their dosers...


----------

